# Never Dine Alone Again



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

If you just frequent this Japanese café, that makes sure you don't get lonely...http://firstwefeast.com/eat/anti-forever-alone-cafe-provides-stuffed-animal-dining-companions/


----------



## Justme (Apr 30, 2014)

That would certainly put me off dining there. I dislike dining out anyway much preferring to eat in my own home to socialising.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2014)

I would enjoy having dinner with Miss Piggy anytime.
What do this stuffed animals order?   Cotton balls.


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

I was in Japan 2 or 3 times during the war. but man has it changed. this ain't your daddy's Japan


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2014)

kcvet said:


> I was in Japan 2 or 3 times during the war. but man has it changed. this ain't your daddy's Japan



My dad took part in the WWII occupation of Japan.  Don't think I would want my daddy's Japan...    I was there in the sixties and found it interesting.


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

That Guy said:


> My dad took part in the WWII occupation of Japan.  Don't think I would want my daddy's Japan...    I was there in the sixties and found it interesting.



so was I. the Nam war. you???


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2014)

kcvet said:


> so was I. the Nam war. you???



Off 'n' on, '66 - '70.  Welcome home, brother.


----------



## kcvet (May 2, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Off 'n' on, '66 - '70.  Welcome home, brother.



4 cruise's with the 7th fleet. 66-70. yeah welcome home


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2014)

Thank you both for your service. The traveling Vietnam wall is on display right now down here. Very sobering place to visit.


----------



## kcvet (May 2, 2014)

I added photo's to the vet's group on here

https://www.seniorforums.com/group.php?groupid=10


----------

